
China: More than 40% of goods bought online are fake - uxhacker
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/nov/03/china-warns-its-citizens-things-you-buy-online-might-be-fake
======
gloves
Or poor quality...

I wonder how they define poor quality.

The article isn't terribly surprising, I think the issue here is not so much
the fact that goods are bad quality, it is when they are marketed as something
of high quality. For example, I wanted this years Man Utd kit, but found £45
for a shirt I will wear every other Wednesday a bit rich for my tastes.

I actively searched for fake shirts the other day and found no results - only
clear fakes marketed as the real thing. If it was clearly stated it wasn't
official produce, then fine - I know what I'm getting myself in for - the
maliciousness comes from the lie of pretending to be something it isn't, and
charging a similar amount for it.

------
sharemywin
if your shopping for that stuff I would use a marketplace and make sure your
using a vendor that's been around a while and has good feedback. I was looking
for chargers one time when I was selling used phones on ebay. The company rep
asked what label I wanted on it(aka brand). Needless to say I didn't buy any.
Another one would print what ever wanted on a usb memory stick(including 8GB
on a 2 GB stick and when you plugged it in said 8GB on the computer). I tried
to save a 3gb folder to it and it fried. luckily I only bought the sample.

